# 2009 IRC code changes; Permits, R105.9



## Uncle Bob (Feb 9, 2010)

2009 IRC; Permits.

(addition)

R105.9  Preliminary inspections.  Before issuing a permit, the building official is authorized to examine or cause to be examined buildings, structures and sites for which an application has been filed.

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; Permits, R105.9

Right of entry. *WE ARE THE BUILDING POLICE  :!: * 4th amendant be damed!


----------



## D a v e W (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: 2009 IRC code changes; Permits, R105.9

Gotta love it! I guess it messes up working illegally up until the first inspection without a permit!  :lol:

What other gems are in the new bag?  :shock:


----------

